# Castle Combe today



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Thoroughly enjoyed myself, reminded me of what a nice bunch of guys/gals you all are  Well done for all the organisation, lovely weather (if a bit cold) and nice to get the X5 out on track for a bit of fun 

Did anyone manage to get any video of the X5 on track, be nice to put it on the Milltek website.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Agreed!!! Top day. Thanks to Lee for putting the time and effort in! 

Roll-on the next one please... somewhere "slightly" more northern and we may get a few more TT'ers coming along :wink:

Great day... can't wait to do the next one when I have the Turbo gasket sorted, brakes & suspension sorted


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just home and shattered after a long day and major fuel consumption 

Thanks to Lee for organising a great event - the first time I've taken a car on track, and I had great fun.

Apologies to those who may have wanted a ride - but Lisa and I kinda hogged the front seats to ourselves, except a quick blast around with my mate who had popped over especially...!!

(Ryan also says thanks to the guys who chauffeured him on a bunch of laps too)


----------



## simonRS4 (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a great day today - as is usual at these events. First session was a bit slippery! :roll:

Also right balance of traffic on the track.

Thanks Lee for the organisation and everyone for allowing us to go.

Cheers all.


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Excellent day! as above thanks for the great organisation.

First time on a track for me too, also had to drive a car i only picked up from the dealer last night (first time i drove it except driving back from the dealer!) due to my porsche failing the noise test 

Definatly looking forward to more of the same soon!

Really nice meeting everyone too, great bunch.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cplus said:


> Excellent day! as above thanks for the great organisation.
> 
> First time on a track for me too, also had to drive a car i only picked up from the dealer last night (first time i drove it except driving back from the dealer!) due to my porsche failing the noise test
> 
> ...


You obviously have too much money. Go away, I'm jealous :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> cplus said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent day! as above thanks for the great organisation.
> ...


Perhaps he should withdraw his post, as part of the "National Jealousy Prevention" campaign....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Absolutely Shattered.
Fantastic day - well done Lee (and family).
Realy enjoyed the track and also meeting up with old and new faces in between.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to Thorney, Norm, Glen, Dunc and Graeme (did I forget anyone?) for my passenger laps today - I guess if nothing else I got to ride in the widest range of machinery - TTC, TTR, Smart Roadster, S3 and X5!

Just a shame nobody had two large jacket spuds to lend me....

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Thanks to Thorney, Norm, Glen, Dunc and Graeme (did I forget anyone?) for my passenger laps today - I guess if nothing else I got to ride in the widest range of machinery - TTC, TTR, Smart Roadster, S3 and X5!
> 
> Just a shame nobody had two large jacket spuds to lend me....
> 
> Clive


Clive,

Surely your sig line should read, "340 bhp MTM & 104.1 bloody db's" :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Excellent day out, well organised Lee  Nice to put a few more faces to names.

Big thank you Richard for taking me round the circuit, hugely appreciated [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Here here!

This was without doubt, the most enjoyable UK trackday I have ever had the pleasure. It was great to see some old faces again. The Evo got quicker and quicker all day and Rob/Carl and I have some great footage which in time will make it's way to MPEG form, number plates allowing 

*Highlights of the day*

- Seeing one of the drivers (not an instructor) in a nomex suit [smiley=clown.gif]

- Being sideways at Quarry just before lunch. This is the first time I have experienced the quantum gap in between cold and "up to temperature" track tyres......but when they came in..... :twisted:

- Following (and passing  ) Clarkson in his RS6 - full credit to you mate - you kept your foot in despite nearly proceeding to the scene of the accident 8)

- Flames 

Lee - you organised a great day - to have such minimal traffic on the track was such a pleasure. Great, great day. I'm sure if you organised another date at CC in late summer / autumn you would have many takers :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Stu,
Was it the first time you've tracked the Evo?

[Edit]
Oops, just noticed your sig pic.  :lol:

I imagine you were one of the fastest out there.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Already said my thanks to Lee and all for making it a great day on the other thread in the main forum but i'll repeat here... thanks  for an absolutely brill day...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I was there purely as a spectator and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was great to meet up with old friends and new.

To all fellow spectators... have a long hot bath... the numbmess will soon dissapear ! :mrgreen:

Thanks to all who organised the event.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

It was my first ever track day, and it was a truly memorable day!   From my point of view, it was exceptionally well organised and a huge "*Thank You*" to all those involved, especially Lee who "guessed" :roll: I was Chip during the sign-in!

For me, the best buy of the day was David the instructor. His advice and guidance during the few laps I spent with him made my remaining day so much more enjoyable!

Roll on to the next CC track day!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

LEE DESERVES A KNIGH_*TT*_-HOOD

Great to see you all - looking forward to the next one!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have to echo all the comments. Today I had a fab day. Not competitive, no pressure, just a fun day mucking around in the car and getting a better feel for it.

On the whole the track etiquette was extremely good and in my mind this is far more important than any drivers speed or ability.

Congrats to all that remember and played by the rules. You made it a great day out for me. Thanks.

p.s. My consuption from filling up at the Shell station on the way in to filling up again at the same station on the way home, including the tootling around to the viewing points, cool down laps etc, etc was....

7.9mpg!  :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Loved the on track pics Kev. 8)

Chip & Kev,
How did you feel the V6's handling compared to the other TT's? 
I'm thinking of the ones with the factory sports suspension in particular. (Like mine) :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words!

It makes organising these events so much better when it is supported well by people driving but also spectators that poped along!

Roll and the next one and I am glad that so many of yhou enjoyed the day as I certainly did! 

Any feedback good or bad for the next one can be posted on the forum or PM or emailed to [email protected]

Once again thank you to everyone!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Here here!
> 
> This was without doubt, the most enjoyable UK trackday I have ever had the pleasure. It was great to see some old faces again. The Evo got quicker and quicker all day and Rob/Carl and I have some great footage which in time will make it's way to MPEG form, number plates allowing
> 
> ...


Forgot about your flames, they were quite a sight.

Ps. You did not get past you cheeky scamp. Think you would of if you'd not backed off due to fear of being involved in an RS6 derived pile up 

Strange thing is that even though it did appear to you the car was a little out of shape from behind, you'll find that from inside the car, all was fairly composed & i'm sure its the electronic wizardry that gives such a strange external appearance.

Pps. YOU DID NOT GET PAST :lol:

The passenger ride in yours was amazing. That motor of yours is an awesome piece of kit. I don't think anything on the track could handle even close to the standard of yours, even mine  :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

thorney said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed myself, reminded me of what a nice bunch of guys/gals you all are  Well done for all the organisation, lovely weather (if a bit cold) and nice to get the X5 out on track for a bit of fun
> 
> Did anyone manage to get any video of the X5 on track, be nice to put it on the Milltek website.


I got a few mins of footage of your X5, on scoTTys dv-cam during my spell up above Quarry. Got you coming round their about 3 or 4 times i think & their was defo a nice soundtrack. 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just posted on the main forum some vids...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 519#424519

Many Thanks Lee, if you have done many track days, you will understand how perfect this one was with the organisation, fantastic weather and no queue drive on any time sessions.

superb, great to see everyone and hope everyone had fun and hopefully with every following the warm up warm down advice no serious after effects.

S3Mon.......With the amount of mods you have and the amount you drive....will you ever have a car that works properly for 5 minutes! :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Lee

Many thanks for organising the the track day so well. I was a bit apprehensive about how the open pit lane would work as I had previously gone to Hethel when paulb was tracking his TTC, and there appeared to be a continuous queue of cars waiting to get on track. Happy to report that these concerns were not a problem as I got on track straight away everytime I ventured out 8)

Had a TTerific day, started cautiously but with the wide track and not too many cars on track felt "safe" to step up the pace as I think the pic below shows     ( [smiley=thumbsup.gif] SBJ for the pics).










One memory was coming into Bobbies on a cool down lap I saw a group of cars coming up in my rear view mirror rapidly so took the escape road so as not to hold them up, it was awesome to see and hear them go passed on "chat" pack included scoTTy, W7 PMC, Beves and Stu-Oxfordshire with flames coming out of the exhaust, it looked and sounded really awesome  cheers guys [smiley=dude.gif]

So a big thank you to Lee and all other organisers and not forgetting all the trackee's and spectator's.

Norman


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Lee
> 
> Many thanks for organising the the track day so well. I was a bit apprehensive about how the open pit lane would work as I had previously gone to Hethel when paulb was tracking his TTC, and there appeared to be a continuous queue of cars waiting to get on track. Happy to report that these concerns were not a problem as I got on track straight away everytime I ventured out 8)
> 
> ...


Thats what you were doing in their :lol: I asked when we came off if you/your car was OK, as i thought you'd encountered a problem, but you were taking in the atmosphere 

I've still got a huge Cheshire cat grin on my face just thinking about yesterday


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> I got a few mins of footage of your X5, on scoTTys dv-cam during my spell up above Quarry. Got you coming round their about 3 or 4 times i think & their was defo a nice soundtrack. 8)


Will you be able to get your vid uploaded Paul?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've gotta bit of editing to do and then I'll try and stick them up.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Ta Paul.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

What a fantastic day!! first time ever at a track event, enjoyed every bit.
Thanks to the organisers.

Hope everyone got home safely

Thanks to Norman for lending us your trolly jack, so Phill could connect my ESP back up, :lol:

Sam xx


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Doh!

I would have said hello, if I had realised that you were the lady in the hat (with the keys in the locked car)??? Or am I wrong 



spilmah said:


> What a fantastic day!! first time ever at a track event, enjoyed every bit.
> Thanks to the organisers.
> 
> Hope everyone got home safely
> ...


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

lol and I thought I had got away with that !!! ( yes that was me [smiley=jester.gif] ) I wasn't the only person to do it, if you noticed there were 2 RAC vans that turned up !!! lol


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

spilmah said:


> lol and I thought I had got away with that !!! ( yes that was me [smiley=jester.gif] ) I wasn't the only person to do it, if you noticed there were 2 RAC vans that turned up !!! lol


Your cunning disguise only fooled me for a day  :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

nutts said:


> Your cunning disguise only fooled me for a day  :wink:


lol ah but at least i had warm ears lol

despite the key insitent, I had a fantastic day, and enjoyed watching others driving their cars to various limits!.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Stu,
> Was it the first time you've tracked the Evo?
> [Edit]
> Oops, just noticed your sig pic.  :lol:
> ...


Cheers Aid!

Funny that as Gaywood said I was "dog slow" :lol: 
Apparently it was Tim's first track day- I heard someone say they couldn't tell whether it was him or Lisa driving :wink:

(no offence Lisa)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here are the videos that ended up on my camcorder. I think they show that we were all having too much fun throwing our cars around and learning more about what they do when you go into bends too quickly! :lol:

Please note that all of these cars have at least a Milltek exhaust so would not sound like this if you went and bought a stock one! :wink:

W7 PMC - RS6 (4.87MB)
Jampott - S4 Avant (3.24MB)
Thorney - X5 (1.51MB)
Scotty - S4 (4.62MB)


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Scotty - thanks for posting those, great to see. Good to hear everyone had a good time. You were so lucky with the weather 

I'm going to Bruntingthorpe soon and really looking forward to it. Did a track day at Croft with Mercedes last spring - it was the best fun I've ever had that didn't involve either taking my clothes off or getting arrested :lol: :roll:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Anyone have any "moments" :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for posting the vids Paul. 

I think I've just gone to tyre squealing heaven. [smiley=wings.gif] :wink:

Who was driving that TT that W7 PMC was molesting for a couple of laps? :? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was the small wheeled one. I don't believe they've declared themselves on the forum yet. I didn't come across it on track but it was certainly going well.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> It was the small wheeled one. I don't believe they've declared themselves on the forum yet. I didn't come across it on track but it was certainly going well.


Is it possible to see the number we were assigned and displayed or the reg no, in the original footage you have ?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't remember his name, but to answer Wak's question, he did tell me the wheels where loaned to him.

He didn't plan the benefit, he just wanted to avoid tyre wear on his normal tyres.

He did seem to have a smooth technique on track so speed maintained.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks Lee for organising a fantastic day and for laying on the lovely weather for turbocharged cars - shame I haven't got one 

Great see such a large turn out from TT owners and that there were no accidents despite people pushing their cars to their limits. Most impressive was the guy in the denim blue TT with the borrowed 16" wheels that were too small for the car. We had a good 'play' out there..

It was the first time I've taken the R32 on a proper track and I was really impressed with how it went, turned and stopped. I did get a small telling-off for braking-zone overtaking someone who had the instructor in the car and was taking it steady in the approach to Quarry. With the difference in speed after I came over Avon Rise it seemed like the safest thing to do - sorry


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Ps. You did not get past you cheeky scamp. Think you would of if you'd not backed off due to fear of being involved in an RS6 derived pile up
> 
> Strange thing is that even though it did appear to you the car was a little out of shape from behind, you'll find that from inside the car, all was fairly composed & i'm sure its the electronic wizardry that gives such a strange external appearance.
> 
> Pps. YOU DID NOT GET PAST :lol:


Utter B*LLOCKS Clarky!!!! We were ALL over your backside for 2 laps as you fought furiously with your RS6 to try and shake us off! You eventually yielded and let the faster car past. Paul(scoTTy) even has it on film if you remember correctly! I quote "We are going off.........!!!!!!!!!"

 

I was there as a spectator, and passenger riding in Stu's EVO, Paul's RS6, Carl's Scooby, and Rob's R32. It was an excellent day and one of the best track days i have ever attended at CC. A huge credit to you lee! 

Highlights for me:

- Being passenger in Stu's evo as he flew past everything on the track with ease (yes that includes you clarky!). The car is simply awesome!
- Stu using half a tank of fuel in 6 laps!!!  
- Being in Rob's R32 as we hit Avon rise doing about a tonneMPH, only to come over the crest and seeing a smart appear directly in front of us which appeared to be standing still!  
- Being passenger in Pauls RS6 as he decides to go for a grass detour which was close to ending our lives on this planet!
- Meeting the TTQ team for the first time and chatting
- Getting egged on by Omen666 to do a donut in the nearly deserted car park afterwards! Hope the result was ok for you and your mates? 

Cheers agin, hopefully next time ill be able to take mine on


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have the vid and tried uploading it but I've run out of space. I need 25Mb to load it to. Anyone?

In the absence of that I have to confirm that Paul did back off and let Stu go through. It's not really a discussion point as it's all on the video. The "we're going off" comment was on the final bend a lap earlier and Stu didn't go through. Stu is faster in bends. Paul on the straighter bits.

As an impartial observer I'd say that it's purely track dependant on which car would be quicker around. On a slower track then it would be Stu. On a bigger track (like Silverstone) then probably Paul. Now Paul's shed his track cherry (VMAX doesn't count!) he can only go from near off to near off!! :lol:

Of course an RS6 would be an ideal car to drive over to Nurburg in. Oh and of course it would probably get around the ring ok as well :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Ps. You did not get past you cheeky scamp. Think you would of if you'd not backed off due to fear of being involved in an RS6 derived pile up
> ...


Hah, told you i was right. I did manage to keep you behind me (i let you pass rather than you actually passed), but only just & once i realised i could not keep that pace up any longer without fear of exiting the track at high speed  , i had to conceed. Stu's car was by far the better track car, along with Stu having more track experience.

My only saving grace was that i probably pushed the RS6 very close to its track limits. Can't wait to see the improvements from the next round of mods, being the Sportec kit, as not only will these greatly improve handling, but the Beast will also shed some weight.

Stu's Evo, should come with a goverment health warning, as i could physically feel all my internal organs moving round my body :lol:

I totally concur that it was the fastest track car their by some margin. 8) 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It would seem reading the above threads I missed out on a great day but was unable to attend due to illness 

Really Gutted Vic


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Stu,
> ...


Stu, that was a reflection on a couple of your early laps through quarry. All the V8's were viewing proceedings above that bend & you looked awkward & a little slow going through (now know this was due to your tyres being cold). The Scooby of Carlos & Rob's R32 was all over you for the 1st few laps, hence knowing you had a faster car, Tim thought you must be driving like a girl :lol: . Once your tyres were at a suitable temp, your pace picked up & you left them both.

I'm still amazed just how much of a difference tyres on a road car can make. I may even investigate a similar spare wheels/tyre set-up for mine (if one exists)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ttvic said:


> It would seem reading the above threads I missed out on a great day but was unable to attend due to illness
> 
> Really Gutted Vic


Vic, sorry to hear that PM your address and I will send your badge and info for the day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > aidb said:
> ...


Paul's right, Stu - you picked up the pace a bit after that - but Carlos was definately quicker until your tyres warmed up, from what I / we could see at Quarry... 8)

You have to remember I've never really driven this car in anger until Saturday, and I'll be honest, I'm not as confident in it as I was in the TT, which I could throw around like a go-kart.

The S4 is a confirmed "BUS" and I could feel the weight shifting around (not MY weight, the overall CAR weight!) a lot more than my previous 2 cars. Whilst I have the power to outdrag a lot of other metalwork (and probably the midrange to see off a few Evos, too) I don't yet have the car (or technique) to take on a track which needs a bit more handling 

I did managed to get over 120mph a few times on the circuit though 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Here are the videos that ended up on my camcorder. I think they show that we were all having too much fun throwing our cars around and learning more about what they do when you go into bends too quickly! :lol:
> 
> Please note that all of these cars have at least a Milltek exhaust so would not sound like this if you went and bought a stock one! :wink:
> 
> ...


Nice vids, Paul 

I like the sound of mine driving away from Quarry... hehehehe - very cool indeed.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The quick blue TT with the small wheels was being driven by a guy from Norwich (sorry mate I have already forgotten your name  think it might have been Martin).

I had a good few laps with him until he yielded (due to better power/weight and tyres of the scooby, not driver superiority I hasten to add.) The car is Revo'd and has the trick Yoko tyres on, but that is it. It was the only TT I came across that put up anything like a fight. I'm sure there were quick guys there, but I just didn't cross swords with them during my sessions.

Oh W7 PMC, on track days the only way to get past someone is if the slower driver lets you, since racing and aggressive overtaking are banned (take note Rob!). So by insisting that he did get past you, Stu means that he was all over you until you conceded. I imagine that if a proper race were underway, he would have been able to out brake you into a corner.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> The quick blue TT with the small wheels was being driven by a guy from Norwich (sorry mate I have already forgotten your name  think it might have been Martin).
> 
> I had a good few laps with him until he yielded (due to better power/weight and tyres of the scooby, not driver superiority I hasten to add.) The car is Revo'd and has the trick Yoko tyres on, but that is it. It was the only TT I came across that put up anything like a fight. I'm sure there were quick guys there, but I just didn't cross swords with them during my sessions.
> 
> Oh W7 PMC, on track days the only way to get past someone is if the slower driver lets you, since racing and aggressive overtaking are banned (take note Rob!). So by insisting that he did get past you, Stu means that he was all over you until you conceded. I imagine that if a proper race were underway, he would have been able to out brake you into a corner.


Was good to put a face to a forum personality, C... :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> The quick blue TT with the small wheels was being driven by a guy from Norwich (sorry mate I have already forgotten your name  think it might have been Martin).
> 
> I had a good few laps with him until he yielded (due to better power/weight and tyres of the scooby, not driver superiority I hasten to add.) The car is Revo'd and has the trick Yoko tyres on, but that is it. It was the only TT I came across that put up anything like a fight. I'm sure there were quick guys there, but I just didn't cross swords with them during my sessions.
> 
> Oh W7 PMC, on track days the only way to get past someone is if the slower driver lets you, since racing and aggressive overtaking are banned (take note Rob!). So by insisting that he did get past you, Stu means that he was all over you until you conceded. I imagine that if a proper race were underway, he would have been able to out brake you into a corner.


Agreed.

As already said, i could not have kept that pace up much longer anyway so had to concede. He was only all over me in the twisties but the margin went back in my favour once the track opened up, as no amount of driving skill or better handling can displace such power.

The same applied to my laps with scoTTy & b3ves, the weight & size was at my disadvantage as the layout of the track did not give rise to enough of an opportunity to actually overtake as no straight was quite long enough to fully outdrag his S4 or Rob's R32 either. Was filling both cars rear view mirrors, but not quite enough to pip them without some overly brave driving which i was not willing to risk.

Next time i'll switch off the ESP & see what difference that provides, plus the car will have a much better set-up courtesy of Sportec & H&R, so that should even things up a little.

Ps. Your Scoob put on quite a show on the track. I was surprised at just how well it handled & performed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent vids Paul. Cheers

Judith has just confirmed that i drive like a C*N*   She has also stated that she now never wants to drive my car :lol: thats a result then :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> As already said, i could not have kept that pace up much longer anyway so had to concede. He was only all over me in the twisties but the margin went back in my favour once the track opened up, as no amount of driving skill or better handling can displace such power.


My opinion is that if you are up against a car that is able to hold and exit a corner say 10mph faster than you, you need a very long straight to be able to make the speed up, overtake, and get yourself into a position where you can hold him off through the next bend. I can't remember exactly what power you have, but I imagine its circa 150bhp more than Stu's 340. I could be wrong, but even on the longest straight I know (Bedford) I don't think you'd be able to pass him if you followed him into the preceding corner.

However the proof of the pudding and all that, perhaps we will one day be able to test it out.

Thanks for the comments on my chavmobile, btw.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > As already said, i could not have kept that pace up much longer anyway so had to concede. He was only all over me in the twisties but the margin went back in my favour once the track opened up, as no amount of driving skill or better handling can displace such power.
> ...


Agreed again, although i think a speed advantage of only 10mph would not be a big hill to climb if the following straight was of a reasonable length. If the Beast is on power (she does not really suffer with lag owing to having 2 turbos), then making up 10mph is not a big feet & her mid-range performance is awesome.

The power advantage currently is about 180bhp which even taking weight into account is fairly hefty, but with my current set-up & very very low track experience, any battle would fall to the more suited track car & experienced driver.

Here's hoping the Ring is our next encounter & these physics & dynamics can be fully tested & exploited


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Just been on the blower to a scoob specialist to discuss the "ticking" sound at idle.

If what they fear is true (bearing gone/piston slap) then being faced with a Â£6k bill for a bottom end rebuild will mean no track days for me in the near future 

On the bright side, might just be a noisy turbo.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Just been on the blower to a scoob specialist to discuss the "ticking" sound at idle.
> 
> If what they fear is true (bearing gone/piston slap) then being faced with a Â£6k bill for a bottom end rebuild will mean no track days for me in the near future
> 
> On the bright side, might just be a noisy turbo.


I'm no expert, but having had that problem on my old R5 Turbo, the noise was quite different. Then again, Scoobys (being horizontally opposed) have a 'middle end' so maybe it sounds different, but I don't think so.

Fingers crossed for it not being too expensive.

Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oh W7 PMC, on track days the only way to get past someone is if the slower driver lets you, since racing and aggressive overtaking are banned (take note Rob!).


It wasn't intended to be aggressive and it certainly wasn't racing, just a genuine wish to avoid risking an incident after going a little too fast over Avon Rise & approaching Quarry to find a much slower car in the way. In order to tuck in behind I would have needed to shed some serious speed and not in a straight line, so I took the decision to go around him. If the instructor hadn't been in the car I'm sure there wouldn't have been a comment. Yes, I know there was a general warning about the approach to Quarry and that's no doubt why I got a slapped wrist. I saw a couple of moves that were much worse (including someone 'undertaking' another car and coming very close to contact), but nothing was said.

No harm done and I'll be more careful in future.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Oh W7 PMC, on track days the only way to get past someone is if the slower driver lets you, since racing and aggressive overtaking are banned (take note Rob!).
> ...


Just noticed, Rob - of all the cars you list in your sig, not one mention of your Merc... :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Cheers Paul - I have to give you massive credit for keeping the foot in despite having some serious tonnage to haul round the corners [smiley=dude.gif] ....if it had been me driving the RS6 carrying that speed on corner entry I'd be proceeding to the scene of the accident rather sharpish :roll:



scoTTy said:


> I have the vid and tried uploading it but I've run out of space. I need 25Mb to load it to. Anyone?
> 
> In the absence of that I have to confirm that Paul did back off and let Stu go through. It's not really a discussion point as it's all on the video. The "we're going off" comment was on the final bend a lap earlier and Stu didn't go through. Stu is faster in bends. Paul on the straighter bits.
> 
> ...


Yes I would concur - I was history on the straights but corner speed was hauling Mr C in like a rainbow trout. It was after your "moment"  at Old Paddock when you slowed to let us by - and yes, we were holding back at that point for fear of being involved in an RS6Evo T-bone!

I think on a track like the nordschleife I would be eaiting RS6 dust....the combo of faster long sweeping corners and massive straights would mean a big difference (track knowledge taken as equal) - Combe is made for the Evo and I just felt quicker every lap - this was nothign to do with my limited driving skills however!



W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > aidb said:
> ...


_you looked awkward & a little slow going through _
Yes I was and I don't mind taking the stick for it....sideways through quarry I thought it was going to be "no more fun and games" :lol:

Saturday was the first time In had run those D01J's on the track and the difference on lap times is quite astonishing - this is the first time I have experienced the quantum gap in cold and "up to temp" tyres.....when you saw me sideways at Quarry that was the first out lap and I was trying to keep up with Rob and Carl and they had completely left me for dust in the first couple of laps.

I've just been timing my laps on the video footage I have of the day (soon to be posted I hope as there's some awesome flaming action) and in the morning my 1st/2nd flying laps of each 8-10 lap outing were in the 1 min 29/30 sec bracket....by the end of the day my 5-10 lap times were anything from 1 min 26 secs to 1 min 23.1 secs (my best).

Carl - running R888's on his Scooby was on it from the word go and was capable of 1:24.2 on his first flying lap but the tyre performance washed away as the laps wore on and in the video footage you can hear him say "he'll leave me now as my tyres are going off" on the 4th/5th lap of an outing and it was at this point my tyres we re really coming in.

Late on in the day I did 14 laps with Rob, with a lap and a half brakes cool down in between and we were lapping at a steady 1:24 bracket I reckon.

I ordered my tyres direct from Dunlop - I am sure they do a 19" tyre for you matey :roll:



jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


See my response above and full credit to you for tracking it matey - esp with std brakes! 
Carl and Rob were super fast during the first few laps of the session and I was able to slowly but surely reel them in as my tyres got up to temperature - in the video footage, when you saw me at Quarry, by the end of the lap you can count more than 6 seconds as they cross the start finish line before you see me in the background but 2 laps later we're all back together again - me catching them had nothing to do with dirving skills and more to do with a superior chassis and power characteristics - they were both driving super quick.

It was very interesting seeing the relative performance of Carl's R888's and I was also mega impressed how long Rob's road tyres held on for. The only person I didn't get much track time behind was Scotty and your good self....I was catching Paul just a tad towards the end of the day but I think that was more him being slowed in traffic more than anything.

I didn't set out to do anything more than drive well within my limits on saturday - I'm fortunate that the Evo's electronic wizardry covers up for my brutish right foot 

IMO yesterday is what a good track day is all about - different machinery, great company and excellent on track behaviour from everyone! Roll on the next one if us other marques are still invited :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Time for the Portmeirion boys to sort a trackday, methinks... :-*


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just noticed, Rob - of all the cars you list in your sig, not one mention of your Merc... :lol:


That's cos it was Gemma's and I had no desire whatsoever to drive it. Even she said it was [email protected] to drive, but at least she looked good in it, whereas for me it would take much more than a flash car :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed, Rob - of all the cars you list in your sig, not one mention of your Merc... :lol:
> ...


Gemma would look good in a Fiat Panda. You look better in a dark room


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Here's my vids....

Almost an off... S4/RS6 breathing down my neck....
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/beingpushed.wmv

Glenn being Smart! :wink: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/TTshop.wmv 
AidB's version!
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/Test2.wmv

An average lap for me 1 *minute* 28 seconds..
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/onelap.wmv

Why do Left hookers make you pass on the left! :lol: I had no choice guv honest! :lol: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/lhdporsche.wmv

Some passing shots, to ABBA! I let the missus control the stereo, well thats my excuse! :lol: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/morepassing.wmv
plus some more
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/morepassing2.wmv


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Time for the Portmeirion boys to sort a trackday, methinks... :-*


Seconded & thirded 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Time for the Portmeirion boys to sort a trackday, methinks... :-*
> ...


And "fifthed"

......if there is such a word


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Gemma would look good in a Fiat Panda. You look better in a dark room


Very true :lol:



jampott said:


> Time for the Portmeirion boys to sort a trackday, methinks... :-*


Yeah! Anglesey, anyone?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Here are a selection of the pictures I took. They have been scaled down to 640x480, but if anyone wants the originals at 2048x1536 just PM me.


































































































































































































Thanks for everyone who organised the day, even as a spectator I had a fabulous time.

Aural pleasure award goes the Ferrari 355 8) 
Audi Assist challenge award goes to Sam :wink:

Some videos to follow...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

*Other Marques track day!!!*

Just posted some dates in the events section.........

CLICK HERE

Stu


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Special thanks to Lee for taking me out for a run in his TT. I really enjoyed the time there at CC as well as meeting the amazing people on this forum. I am utterly amazed at how far you can push a TT on the track. Even with stock suspension. I'll definetly be on the track next time myself!!!

I did pick up some great ideas and know how and would like to say thanks to all!!!!

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Here are a selection of the pictures I took. They have been scaled down to 640x480, but if anyone wants the originals at 2048x1536 just PM me.


More wonderful pics. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Which camera did you use?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a selection of the pictures I took. They have been scaled down to 640x480, but if anyone wants the originals at 2048x1536 just PM me.
> ...


His camera must be broken, as it couldn't take any action shots of my car


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

SBJ
Was it you that was trying to tape your video camera to the dash?  
Got any shots of my red Coupe, as I seem to be a bit camera shy?
Great photos by the way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> Which camera did you use?


I've got a Canon S1 IS digital camera. 















Its only a 3.2 mega pixel, but its the x10 optical zoom with image stabiliser that does it 8) Also does video 640x480 @30 fps I'm trying to upload but the files are big.



> His camera must be broken, as it couldn't take any action shots of my car


I saw this funny looking estate car going round and thought it must be a course car checking on the circuit :wink: Sorry if I missed you, but I was bloody frozen standing on the banking and if you weren't going round at the time :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

SJB,
Nice camera.
Btw, can you covert your large vid files to wmv?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Found this one on my camera... forgot I took it...

Norm... do you normally have trouble fitting under the roof?


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

Big thanks to Lee for organising the day.

It was the first time on a track for me and I had a great time. The girlfriend got the warm up lap and a few sideways exits from Quarry. Not bad for a 12month old driving licence! (Lynn  )

Managed to get the brake wear warning light on and lose all the tread from the front 2 tyres. Thanks for the loan of the the trolly jack at lunchtime. EBC upgrades coming shortly.

Very impressed with the BBQ from the back of the EVO and apologies to the TT I nearly ran into the back of at Quarry 

Had a great time and enjoyed meeting all the fellow forum members. Hopefully see you all again soon.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MtnTT said:


> Big thanks to Lee for organising the day.
> 
> It was the first time on a track for me and I had a great time. The girlfriend got the warm up lap and a few sideways exits from Quarry. Not bad for a 12month old driving licence! (Lynn  )
> 
> ...


Sounds like an eventful day for you, glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Found this one on my camera... forgot I took it...
> 
> Norm... do you normally have trouble fitting under the roof?


Irving

It's a bit of a tight fit :wink: but that's the benefit of going topless 

Excellent shot, you've even got the Skoda convertible in the background :lol:

Can you send me a copy of the original please.

Cheers

Norman


----------

